# l4d2 local server lag



## catnipkiller (Oct 13, 2010)

ok i like to play l4d2 from my own server with some of my friends in the use but they get ping from 100-150 i want to make their pings better. is this possible? i have a netgear router.

http://www.netgear.com/products/home/wirelessrouters/work-and-play/WNR2000.aspx 
any help would be great.


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2010)

How far away do they live from you? Looks like you got good internet... I don't see a problem there. Either they're just too far away from you, or they're taking too many hops to get to you. Have them do a tracert <your IP> in the command prompt and see what it spits out.


----------

